# AOKP or AXI0M?



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

I was running DH's ICS4BIONIC ROM and then switched over to DT's AXI0M this morning. Now I see that DH has released AOKP. I was just wondering if anyone had tried both out and if I should switch for any reason. Is there any pros of AOKP over AXI0M?


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

MattWheelerGA said:


> I was running DH's ICS4BIONIC ROM and then switched over to DT's AXI0M this morning. Now I see that DH has released AOKP. I was just wondering if anyone had tried both out and if I should switch for any reason. Is there any pros of AOKP over AXI0M?


Well there are pros and cons about every rom. I haven't tried axiom yet but I have been on icsbionic and the new aokp rom. I loved dhackers build BC you can do landscape mode on stock launcher. But I also like the data off with screen feature on aokp. To each his own. I suggest you try both and decide for yourself

Sent from my XT875 using RootzWiki


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

If AOKP is the same as it is on the Nexus, its full of features. Like center clock, custom lock screen targets, custom battery icons built in, and a bunch of other stuff. I'm gonna flash it soon


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Both a very different, built from 2 different sources. AOKP has a TON of features, and a lot of in ROM customizing.

Comes down to preference.

Sent from my AOKP AXI0M[R] using Tapatalk


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

has anybody had the issue on either of these where the system attempts to "update applications" on boot and just freezes? I want to try another ICS ROM, but that issue really messed me up the other week on ICS4B.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

dubsx said:


> has anybody had the issue on either of these where the system attempts to "update applications" on boot and just freezes? I want to try another ICS ROM, but that issue really messed me up the other week on ICS4B.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


No problems here. I always make sure I wipe everything and format system when coming from GB. And when installing mods on ics. I always wipe cache and dalvik. Are you gonna bring us some titanium ics?

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## King Howie (Nov 8, 2011)

dubsx said:


> has anybody had the issue on either of these where the system attempts to "update applications" on boot and just freezes? I want to try another ICS ROM, but that issue really messed me up the other week on ICS4B.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I've had the issue. In the axiom thread, I was informed it was because I needed an updated MasturMods Settings apps. I RSDed back to .902, re-rooted and re-flashed, before I was told about the app. I'm stock .902 and rooted, hoping to grab a copy of the updated app. MM said they were experiencing server issues, and he wanted to get the app up on mirrors


----------



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there a toggle in AOKP for Mobile Data and 4G LTE? I flashed it last night, and I really liked it. However, I toggle those things a lot, and it's definitely necessary I have those options in a ROM, so I switched back to DHacker's build. I thought it was strange I couldn't find anything since it seemed nearly every ROM has those things available, so I'm hoping I'm wrong. Any help?


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> No problems here. I always make sure I wipe everything and format system when coming from GB. And when installing mods on ics. I always wipe cache and dalvik. Are you gonna bring us some titanium ics?
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


I would love to start theming ICS...just need to get a version that's stable enough to test on lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

King Howie said:


> I've had the issue. In the axiom thread, I was informed it was because I needed an updated MasturMods Settings apps. I RSDed back to .902, re-rooted and re-flashed, before I was told about the app. I'm stock .902 and rooted, hoping to grab a copy of the updated app. MM said they were experiencing server issues, and he wanted to get the app up on mirrors


thanks for the info, I'll take a look there

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Anyone who has run both of these - is aokp any better in keeping a data connection? I had to toggle back to non-safe BC couldn't get axiom to keep data...

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Anyone who has run both of these - is aokp any better in keeping a data connection? I had to toggle back to non-safe BC couldn't get axiom to keep data...
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


Did you toggle to just cdma? I have trouble keeping 4g but never lose 3g

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

I did. Work has a crappy signal strength and I can get a weak 4g or 3g with stock 902, but couldn't get squat on axiom. Didn't reboot BC I was afraid someone would yell at me over the boot ani. Lol but seriously it started when I left the house this am to go to work, prob didn't help I went in and out of the subway.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## frostincredible (Jun 9, 2011)

I've run both and had great signal with each. But I have great (3G) signal where I am...
And about the ROMs, it's just preference. Try one, go through all the settings, try the other, go through all it's settings, whichever you like the most, stick with.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I flashed aokp last night and ran into the same issue today on that - solid 4g all night last night, went into the subway to come to work, came out and bam, no data. No amounts of rebooting and toggling could get anything to come up. I don't know if it won't lock onto a weak signal or what, but I'm back on nonsafe stock 902 for the moment.

Also 2 other strange things...when I long-pressed the power button I got no options, it just rebooted straight back into aokp. Had to pull battery and fire back up to get the safestrap option off the boot loader. And speaking of battery, I was fully charged on my extended battery last night on aokp and was at 90 percent. When i toggled back to nonsafe it booted up at 50 and quickly drained to a point where I had to plug it in. Sigh.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

So I'm on eclipse 2.1 for now. Was going to try ics4bionic but figured I'd prob have the same data issues at work. Eclipse is boring compared to ics but I'm tapping this at work from a (weak) 4g signal.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Anovative (Aug 23, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Anyone who has run both of these - is aokp any better in keeping a data connection? I had to toggle back to non-safe BC couldn't get axiom to keep data...
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


I had trouble keeping any data with Axiom but AOKP has been great. + lots of extra settings

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeloSub (Aug 28, 2011)

I have tried all three ICS4BIONIC, AOKP, & AXI0M. I got the best data stability and best benchmarks from ICS4BIONIC. AXI0M just seemed to be he most stable over all, just a few data drops. And AOKP is my favorite because of all the custom settings . Probably the most customizable ROM for the BIONIC, let alone ICS ROMS. Just my $.02

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Bump for more discussion on this before the new camera ready builds are released. Anyone compared battery life on these?

Sent from my AXI0M *IONIC using Tapatalk*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Gotta now add axiom aokp to the mix. Hope I can get some locked in data on that one.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 27, 2011)

YeloSub said:


> I have tried all three ICS4BIONIC, AOKP, & AXI0M. I got the best data stability and best benchmarks from ICS4BIONIC. AXI0M just seemed to be he most stable over all, just a few data drops. And AOKP is my favorite because of all the custom settings . Probably the most customizable ROM for the BIONIC, let alone ICS ROMS. Just my $.02
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


+1 on all your points I have tried all four: ICS4BIONIC, Axi0m and their AOKP counterparts. Currently giving Axi0m AOKP a work out, wish screen rotation worked


----------



## lemonoid (Jun 15, 2011)

LDubs said:


> So I'm on eclipse 2.1 for now. Was going to try ics4bionic but figured I'd prob have the same data issues at work. Eclipse is boring compared to ics but I'm tapping this at work from a (weak) 4g signal.
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


im unfortunately stuck from upgrading right now to be able to use axiom or aokp so im on eclipse, try some of the themes they make it loads better and there are some really cool ones

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

AOKP, full of features, all around great. I've used them all now and found that to be the best, but again, it's preference.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Concistency said:


> AOKP, full of features, all around great. I've used them all now and found that to be the best, but again, it's preference.


Does this include DT's new Axi0m AOKP? We now have 4 flavors of ice cream to try. My biggest problem (see earlier posts) has been crappy data signal at work - couldn't get data to lock in after going in and out of the subway. Crappy signal causes battery to drain at an astonishingly alarming rate. Trying ICS4bionic and will see how that does. If no good, I may have to go back to Eclipse. Unless I have a dumbphone while I'm at work. But kind of defeats the thrill and the purpose...


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Does this include DT's new Axi0m AOKP? We now have 4 flavors of ice cream to try. My biggest problem (see earlier posts) has been crappy data signal at work - couldn't get data to lock in after going in and out of the subway. Crappy signal causes battery to drain at an astonishingly alarming rate. Trying ICS4bionic and will see how that does. If no good, I may have to go back to Eclipse. Unless I have a dumbphone while I'm at work. But kind of defeats the thrill and the purpose...


Use the AOKP. Be sure your toggling from GSM only to GSM/CDMA because I have a stable 4g connection. My battery life also isn't bad, comparing to stock I would say better, just a guess though.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Which aokp? The one dhacker started or dt's axiom aokp?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Which aokp? The one dhacker started or dt's axiom aokp?
> 
> Tapatalked from my Bionic


DH's version.

Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Tried that one too. Same results on signal at work, I couldn't get it to lock onto anything.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm running stock rooted .902 as unsafe (daily driver rom) in safestrap with a safe rom of the new AOKP AXI0M KANG from Droidth3ory. Wifi has been rock solid and I get a 3g or 4g signal at home where my data is weak. Really nice rom with lots of customizations. Both DH and DT are amazing as developers and we all owe them our sincere gratitude (and maybe a donation or two).

DT's Aokp Axiom Kang can run fine with bootstrap and has a failsafe built-in to boot to the recovery menu, just in case.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> I'm running stock rooted .902 as unsafe (daily driver rom) in safestrap with a safe rom of the new AOKP AXI0M KANG from Droidth3ory. Wifi has been rock solid and I get a 3g or 4g signal at home where my data is weak. Really nice rom with lots of customizations. Both DH and DT are amazing as developers and we all owe them our sincere gratitude (and maybe a donation or two).
> 
> DT's Aokp Axiom Kang can run fine with bootstrap and has a failsafe built-in to boot to the recovery menu, just in case.


Ah, this is music to my ears. I have already downloaded and was just waiting for feedback exactly like this. Will prob give this a shot. Thanks!


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

So I think we can safely say these builds are not an alpha and more of a beta now. Absolutely daily driver ready

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Concistency said:


> Use the AOKP. Be sure your toggling from GSM only to GSM/CDMA because I have a stable 4g connection. My battery life also isn't bad, comparing to stock I would say better, just a guess though.
> 
> Sent from my Droid BIONIC using Tapatalk


Have to do that every reboot
Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah, download phone info from the market and put it on your homescreen, make it more convienient.


----------



## brainwash1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Until the front camera is working and data works without toggling, alpha statue is still appropriate. Definitely more stable and usable than a lot of beta /release candidate software I've used, but as long as major features are still being added its alpha.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

brainwash1 said:


> Until the front camera is working and data works without toggling, alpha statue is still appropriate. Definitely more stable and usable than a lot of beta /release candidate software I've used, but as long as major features are still being added its alpha.
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


*
I disagree. Ffc is not required to run the phone and data toggling takes 10 seconds. All major components are running and running smoothly. If it's as "stable and usable as a lot of beta/rc software" then how is it not more than an alpha?

Sent from my AXI0M AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

If you have used early stages of the rom there is no reason why it shouldn't be beta.


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> I disagree. Ffc is not required to run the phone and data toggling takes 10 seconds. All major components are running and running smoothly. If it's as "stable and usable as a lot of beta/rc software" then how is it not more than an alpha?
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk
> *


*

Video camera doesn't work either. It also doesn't have flash support. It is fair to say it IS in beta stages IMO. Its definitely almost complete though.*


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Frankie said:


> Video camera doesn't work either. It also doesn't have flash support. It is fair to say it IS in beta stages IMO. Its definitely almost complete though.


Definitely more of a beta

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## smilepak (Aug 11, 2011)

Alpha..beta...alpha...beta....Alphabeta...isn't that a supermarket that went bankrupt a few years ago? Must be related to lack of proper testing....


----------



## TeKNoTroNiK (Dec 20, 2011)

Dhackers AKOP is the best ICS ROM out yet.

Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

TeKNoTroNiK said:


> Dhackers AKOP is the best ICS ROM out yet.
> 
> Sent from my XT875 using Tapatalk


Debatable. Axiom AOKP is sick

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## Frankie (Sep 24, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Debatable. Axiom AOKP is sick
> 
> Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk
> *


*

Agreed.

I am loving Axiom AOKP, but I haven't tried DH's AOKP.

DT has an Axiom CM9 and an Axiom AOKP.

IS this thread comparing Axiom AOKP with regular Axiom or DH's AOKP with regular Axiom, lol?*


----------



## MattWheelerGA (Aug 23, 2011)

Frankie said:


> IS this thread comparing Axiom AOKP with regular Axiom or DH's AOKP with regular Axiom, lol?


This thread was originally opened to to compare DH's AOKP and the first AXI0M ROM that DT posted.

I'm currently running AXI0M AOKP due to the functioning rear camera. Great ROM so far

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using RootzWiki*


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok someone talk to me about dt's axiom aokp ab2 as related to data. I am very happy to report that on ics4bionic, data at my work has been pretty solid, where on other ics roms, I couldn't get any type of signal to lock in. Camera is working and I'm pretty happy, but also a flashaholic so I'd like, no, I need to, try axiom aokp too.

Hows axiom aokp in a crappy signal area faring?

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## gsDroid (Sep 22, 2011)

LDubs said:


> Hows axiom aokp in a crappy signal area faring?


My experience was that I went to dinner at my friend's home, where I never remember having gotten a data signal. I picked up a fair 3g signal and was able to do a couple of voice searches and get results. I lost the signal later, but neither my original droid nor the bionic did that before. I don't know how things would go for you, but I have a better data experience.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

gsDroid said:


> My experience was that I went to dinner at my friend's home, where I never remember having gotten a data signal. I picked up a fair 3g signal and was able to do a couple of voice searches and get results. I lost the signal later, but neither my original droid nor the bionic did that before. I don't know how things would go for you, but I have a better data experience.


Excellent. I'm going to give it a shot, I've heard its blazing fast. Then again, there's gummy and I think miui too now... oh my so many choices!

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------

